# Rescue Donkey?



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 4, 2005)

I just got this email from my friend who resuced a donkey and is looking for someone to have a home for him. Thought I would help her out and post here.

From: [email protected]

Date: Thu, 4 Aug 2005 20:05:01 EDT

Subject: Rescue,know of anyone?

To: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Hey! We recently rescued a standerd size donkey,he is about 42" tall,we rescued him because the guy said in quote"after I bred my TWH to him,he's no count so just knock him in the head for all I care" He seems to be a very sweet natured fellow,he is 3 yrs old,and is grey with all the cross markings,is still intact,but we'll have him gelded for you,for what the vet charges if you wish,we are looking for a home to take him,for what we got into him(TRUST ME ITS NOT MUCH) So if you,or someone you know would be interested please foward this e-mail! TTYS,Sarah and Linda,and thanks!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 4, 2005)

I know someone who might take him if we can get him to Georgia. Where is he located? Can you tell me anything else about him?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 4, 2005)

If I was closer I would give this fellow a forever home.




I already have 6 rescue donkeys, which are living the life of leisure!



I sure hope you can find him a great home..all donkeys deserve some loving, and to know one is to love one!



Corinne


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 4, 2005)

She lives in TN near the Arkansas border.

Here is her email address for more info:

[email protected]


----------



## frekles93 (Aug 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Hey SUSAN!!!! [/SIZE]

Sounds like another ROAD TRIP for you LOL.

April


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh yeah you know I love them road trips like Ginny does...........


----------

